# Anyone seen this symbol before?



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

So, I got this pendant at a local store that is a combination of a thrift store and one where you can sell home made stuff. You hire a shelf, you put out your stuff and you can sell things without having to rent an entire building.
Here in Groningen, someone has a shelf with all sorts of funny stuff; gemstones,clusters of crystals, pendants, pretty rad and pretty affordable.
I got myself a pendant for no more than 6 euros that turned out to be sterling silver; it has 925 engraved in the back. 

Now, the thing is, I think the symbol is just some made-up celtic knot with no particular meaning, but I kinda want to be sure, you know? That I don't find out later it's something offensive or what have you.

So I was hoping maybe someone here knows about that sort of thing or has just seen it before.

This is the thing;







(added the wooden beads myself, I just bought the pendant)










Also pen-tooled out the shape, in case that makes it more recognizable;


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Am not into North/Celtic/Germanic/Viking?whatever mythology but I think it's a shield knot(if it was Kabbalah I would've known lol). It's used for protection and symbolizes the 4 corners,4 elements,4 kings etc etc so no I don't think would be "offensive".If you don't want offensive symbols or to be considered to be part of a "certain" group then stay away from Thor's hammer and the valknut(again if you care lol).

As a foot note=> I might be wrong about this symbol


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh, that'd be pretty cool!
Glad it's not something offensive. I wouldn't feel quite right wearing that. 
I know somebody who wears the valknut and I was wondering, why is it offensive?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's a really cool necklace whatever the symbol means.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks!

I added another pendant, because the lower part was too heavy and caused the upper part to tighten. The new thing;


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

It looks like a made up symbol.
And BTW you have a pretty neck


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Wait a sec. That reminds me of a Norwegian symbol. Hum, I guess I'll see if I can find him


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't think it's a knot at all, because the lines aren't intertwined. The center part looks to be a cross between Victorian, vector and Pempamsie symbols. The meanings range from infinity to a symbol of readiness. The outer area looks to be a cross between oriental and Viking symbols. As far as the meaning... I think Asancta pretty much covered it. 
As and artist who's art has always been steeped in symbolism I'll tell you what I think you have here. This was probably made by a pewter artist who was trying to come up with soom really cool designs to etch or press on medallions so he or she could make a little money selling them at craft stores, swap meets or the type of place that you bought that at. So this particular artist ether went to a library, book store or just googled symbol's and created his or her's own designs putting a mix together from these source materials. I know that's what I do.
Anyway as far as the question of offensiveness. I guess that would be in the eye of the beholder. People seem to take offence to everything from what is being said to how coffee is prepared. In other words, don't wouldn't worry about it. It's your choice if you like it just wear it.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

WoodlandSpirit said:


> It looks like a made up symbol.
> And BTW you have a pretty neck


Look at you. Flirting on the internet.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> Look at you. Flirting on the internet.


Jusst,....:vs_lol:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh LOL ...just...saw it...ahahhahaah


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

just said:


> Look at you. Flirting on the internet.


:surprise::wink::biggrin::vs_lol::vs_cool:


----------



## Joanne Wood (Oct 17, 2019)

Why is the image blocked?? Is it just me


----------

